# Can't Decide on a stallion



## lelabell (15 June 2018)

I am planning on putting my mare in foal in 2 years time and have managed to whittle the selection down to two stallions - Amour G and Solaris Buenno. 
Both are quite different but I cant decide which will best compliment my mare.

She is 14.2hh Arab x Cob 

Pics of her below





 





 

Any advice welcome


----------



## TheMule (15 June 2018)

I would try to see as much of their stock as you can- make your decision based on what you prefer! Amour G is more proven himself and youngstock wise


----------



## Equi (15 June 2018)

I like Amour G better personally.


----------

